# Hamster Heaven Cage warning



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Spike (dwarf hammie) lost her leg today after getting it caught between the cage bars and the shelf on the hamster heaven, I just want to warn anyone using this cage for dwarfs to maybe think about removing the shelf or even loosening the screws so that it doesnt fit tightly and cant trap little legs.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Ok now Im fuming, my hamster has been seriously hurt by a cage that wasnt suitable for dwarf hamsters, so I emailed the company and the reply I had back was basically, we never said it was suitable for dwarfs if you read the header card it says its suitable for 'hamsters'... So wtf is a dwarf *hamster* if it isnt a frickin hamster. I dont want money off them which I think they are terrified of I just want them to warn people against using hamster heavens for dwarfs and they dont give a ****. You should have read the condecending email, "I hope you manage to find a suitable cage so you can enjoy your little pet"


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

complete cock heads!!!

how is your lil hammie?


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

blade100 said:


> complete cock heads!!!
> 
> how is your lil hammie?


They certainly are, they never even asked how she is. She looks subdued but that could be the vet visit thats scared her a bit, but all in all she looks better than I would if my leg had come off this morning.


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

I hope your hamster is aswell as can be expected.. How awfull.

Re the cage I think i would now email them and tell them you are going to ring the papers regarding this issue so you can warn the millions of hamster people who may buy there cage.. 

Get well hammie. xxx


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

its funny how something so small are very good at hiding pain and seem to cope so well unlike us humans.

maybe bathe in salt water also to stop any nasties getting to it and infecting,it will aslo help heel quicker.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

momentofmadness said:


> I hope your hamster is aswell as can be expected.. How awfull.
> 
> Re the cage I think i would now email them and tell them you are going to ring the papers regarding this issue so you can warn the millions of hamster people who may buy there cage..
> 
> Get well hammie. xxx


Thats a very good idea, I will wait to see what their reply to my last email is but if Im not happy I think I will be calling the papers anyway.


----------



## carebear (Jun 10, 2009)

email them saying because of their attitude you would like to take things further. 
hope your icle hamie is getting about ok


----------



## Leah100 (Aug 17, 2008)

I think hamsters get a raw deal from this whole cage business full stop. How many of us starting out with Syrians bought the teeny useless cages and miniscule wheels that the pet shops said were 'fine'?! 
They should be under the same obligation to give the 'best care' advice and info for all the products and animals they sell. 
Poor hammie, hope she's ok .


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Leah100 said:


> I think hamsters get a raw deal from this whole cage business full stop. How many of us starting out with Syrians bought the teeny useless cages and miniscule wheels that the pet shops said were 'fine'?!
> They should be under the same obligation to give the 'best care' advice and info for all the products and animals they sell.
> Poor hammie, hope she's ok .


I agree totally with this i started out with small cages... But you soon realise they just aint big enough..

TBH I dont think i could find a cage that is really big enough.. seen as hamsters can cover 4 miles a night...
xxx


----------



## ashleighhhhh (Jul 8, 2009)

Thankies for the warning. I hope little spike is ok!!
Hopefully Savic put a warning sticker or something on the boxes. When I get my hamster(getting closer everyday!! ) I'll keep the shelf loose


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

wow what a heartless company, name and shame its the only way they'll learn, every where you can

i hope she makes a full recovery from this - i would send them the bill any all follow up treatments just to see what they do


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

emzybabe said:


> wow what a heartless company, name and shame its the only way they'll learn, every where you can
> 
> i hope she makes a full recovery from this - i would send them the bill any all follow up treatments just to see what they do


They are very lucky because I have so much on my mind right now I dont think Im up to a battle with them too but hopefully people will spread the word and it wont happen to another little hammy, so far it hasnt been a huge bill but she still isnt out of the woods yet (dont think its helping that Im checking her so often). I will send them one more email and try to get them to redo the wording on their packaging which really is all I am after but I cant imagine they will do.


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Poor Spike. I hope she's ok x

I would send them another email saying you are going to the papers, and the local news. They should change the wording on the packaging and at least either offer you a different cage for her or send you some gift vouchers.
I know it doesnt help her, but it'll give you peace of mind that they are taking it seriously


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

srhdufe said:


> Poor Spike. I hope she's ok x
> 
> I would send them another email saying you are going to the papers, and the local news. They should change the wording on the packaging and at least either offer you a different cage for her or send you some gift vouchers.
> I know it doesnt help her, but it'll give you peace of mind that they are taking it seriously


I will try to get them to change the packaging wording, I dont need any more cages, tbh I think they thought I was after money off them but all I was worried about is more hamsters being hurt.


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Get well soon Spike!! Am glad you thought to write to them though and yes keep on to them!! Good luck! xx


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Well Ive sent another email but I havent threatened the press yet, Ive told them that they need to print a warning on the cages and that if the cage is suitable for '[email protected] but not dwarf hamsters then they should print that they mean Syrian hamsters and not 'hamsters' which refers to all hamsters. I also suggested that they sell a cage that is hamster heaven sized but that they think is suitable for dwarfs. I will wait for a reply and keep you updated.


----------



## myzoo (Jan 13, 2010)

thedogsmother said:


> Well Ive sent another email but I havent threatened the press yet, Ive told them that they need to print a warning on the cages and that if the cage is suitable for '[email protected] but not dwarf hamsters then they should print that they mean Syrian hamsters and not 'hamsters' which refers to all hamsters. I also suggested that they sell a cage that is hamster heaven sized but that they think is suitable for dwarfs. I will wait for a reply and keep you updated.


good on you the dogsmother i hope your hammy is as well as can be expected considering what shes been through if it was me i would sue the ass of them and anything i get donate to animals and the biggest thing like you said do anything to get them to put a warning on the cages and contact everybody they sold cages to too make sure they not using them for dwarfs it just gose to show that theese type of places dont give a damn about the animals wellbeing just filling their pockets goodluck and get well soon lttle hammie


----------



## flufffluff39 (May 25, 2009)

I bought a cage with different floors in it and tubes and such. I let her use it one night and realised it was not suitable as she was moving the second and third floors and moving the ladders. Shes back in her old cage now and much happier


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

oh no, poor spike 

I think the company were completely out of order with you.... big companies like this will rarely take notice of one person unfortunately, only when their sales are affected will they make changes.

hope little spike is feeling better soon....she'll adapt to it just fine, my gerbil has one eye and you wouldn't know it if you watched her digging and playing


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> I also suggested that they sell a cage that is hamster heaven sized but that they think is suitable for dwarfs.


As far as i know, this is the only hamster heaven sized one for dwarfs. You would need to cover the wire shelf tho 

Mickey xl cage

This looks to be for Dwarfs too but it doesnt say a size. 

Mickey large cage

It looks bigger than the origional Mickey tho doesnt it


----------



## Myth (Apr 5, 2009)

I'd like to say I'm shocked at their response.
But I'm not.

But to me if a dwarf hamster can get stuck...
I'd assume a young Syrian could well do the same thing.
Even a fully grown one come to that.
I'd imagine is perfectly possible for them to do the same.
catch their foot / toes etc. 

Sucks.

They could at least look at the fittings of the shelf and consider some 'small print' 
about how it should be 'fitted correctly' or something.

*sigh*


Hope Spike comes through it all OK. x


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Myth said:


> I'd like to say I'm shocked at their response.
> But I'm not.
> 
> But to me if a dwarf hamster can get stuck...
> ...


Spike is looking better every day, the toerags at Savic are still to answer my last email so I might have to get a bit shirty with them today, they are very lucky Im not asking for compensation but I really am only wanting them to redo the shelf fittings or failing that the paperwork that goes with the cage. I think Im on a loosing mission though.


----------



## myzoo (Jan 13, 2010)

thedogsmother said:


> Spike is looking better every day, the toerags at Savic are still to answer my last email so I might have to get a bit shirty with them today, they are very lucky Im not asking for compensation but I really am only wanting them to redo the shelf fittings or failing that the paperwork that goes with the cage. I think Im on a loosing mission though.


:thumbup:dont give up keep fighting keep sending emails letters ringing ect show them you will not let it go they hope you will just say i cant be ar**d fighting so then they get away with it show them how serious you are or if it was me i would start a little campaign to get this product removed from sale or at the very least they need to warn people of the dangers also try to contact your local paper keep and show them all emails sent received and if you have them pics of injured hamster just basically as much evidence has you have save every thing iam sure once the press gets involved they will get of their backsides good luck keep us posted on the outcome


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

:O Poor spike!! Hope she is okay hun! Maybe you should post the email address here for Savic and we can all bombard them with emails to try and get them to do somethig about this


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

zany_toon said:


> :O Poor spike!! Hope she is okay hun! Maybe you should post the email address here for Savic and we can all bombard them with emails to try and get them to do somethig about this


Oooh Im liking that idea :thumbup:, Im going to give them one last try on monday then I will post the address, Im not telling anyone to email them but hey if loads of people choose to who am I to argue:lol:.


----------



## myzoo (Jan 13, 2010)

thedogsmother said:


> Oooh Im liking that idea :thumbup:, Im going to give them one last try on monday then I will post the address, Im not telling anyone to email them but hey if loads of people choose to who am I to argue:lol:.


 iam up for it they deserve a good telling off maybe if we all send them they might just listen come on guys once/if tdm post the email wecan get the ball rolling. i hope hammie continues to improve


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

srhdufe said:


> As far as i know, this is the only hamster heaven sized one for dwarfs. You would need to cover the wire shelf tho
> 
> Mickey xl cage
> 
> ...


That Mickey large looks like the one that they used to sell in pets at home but it was called something else which I can't remember - I've got one in the shed but they aren't really that big although maybe big enough for a dwarf.

So sorry to hear about poor Spike's leg Gill. :frown: I had one of my Russians in a hamster heaven but fortunately I moved her to an Imac Fantasy when I got another Syrian. It wouldn't harm them just to put a sticker or something on the hamster heaven to warn people would it.


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

myzoo said:


> iam up for it they deserve a good telling off maybe if we all send them they might just listen come on guys once/if tdm post the email wecan get the ball rolling. i hope hammie continues to improve


I'm up for that 

I love a good old scrap with big companies and I have plenty to say when it comes to rodent cages


----------



## myzoo (Jan 13, 2010)

well today i have just had a similar experience with the dwarf hamster playground cage i put my little dwarfs in whilst cleaning out their cage i went out the room to wash the cage when i returned i found one of them hanging upsidedown by the leg from the bars he had got stuck in the corner dont know how but you know on fold up cages the corners have gaps well this is where he got stuck its a good job i found him when i did or god forbid he could have ended up losing his leg like tdm hammie im so annoyed and i will be phoning the company first thing in the morning giving them a good telling of at least hammie is ok a bit of fur loss but walking fine iam glad i found him quickly my poor hammie


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

I posted about this on a hamster forum only to find that another member has had the same problem with her Syrian hamster who she found hanging from the shelf, it really is getting annoying now, I am going to send one more email on monday saying that I know of another hamster who has had the same problem and if that gets ignored I am going to ask as many people as I can to email and complain, hopefully that might not get ignored.


----------



## dobermummy (Apr 4, 2009)

just wondering if you have hard anything back yet or shall we all start emailing them??


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Nope not a thing back, someone off a hamster forum had a similar accident happen with one of her hamsters in a hh so Ive asked her to email him as well, I will find out what they have told her then I think it might be time to start the campaign.


----------

